# GT #20: Phoenix Suns (15-4) @ Washington Wizards (9-9) - 12/7



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (15-4) vs Washington Wizards (9-9)*

*When: Friday, 7EST/4PCT/5AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Wizards Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Antonio Daniels [SG] DeShawn Stevenson [SF] Caron Butler [PF] Atawn Jamison [C] Brendan Haywood* 

*Suns last 5*, (4-1)

















*Suns have been placed on ELEVATED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are something like 81-20 against the East last few yrs. Ridiculous.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They're still playing like *******s.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They're still playing like *******s.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey, this is the easy part of their schedule. They had better win these games! However, their defense hasn't been sharp and neither has their offense. They have been scoring and defending based on energy rather than positioning. Having more energy will win you games in the regular season, but everyone plays with high energy in the playoffs. They need to clean it up.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

This is prolly the hardest game of this road trip...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Eh, I think this game should be placed on Elevated... This is a dangerous squad we're going up with Jamison and Butler playing great so far. Considering the Suns are still gelling, I don't expect them to have proper positioning at this time. I'm more concerned with them making sure they play with energy on both sides of the ball consistently. If they come out flat this game, they're in for some trouble.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Daniels has been playing very well since GA0 has been out. I think it should be on Elevated as well. The Wiz are player good ball without their best player, and Butler is a monster.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

So happy... I actually get to see this game because I'm in Virginia ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow Joe, you are such a pure pressure baby! You sale out. You're suppose to stay behind my level threat I put the game at. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Eh, if the posters want it that way, I give em what they want! And I have the power to over rule your threat level. :devil2:

But I felt changing it just in case. Oh, and I think we should start doing Suns last 10, not 5. It's usually always 3-2 or 4-1something.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We need to put the alert onto SEVERE. This is a bad day. The sky's falling, the Suns suck right now, and Gilbo has reportedly promise a W tonight!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 60-55 at the half

Amare with 21 pts (9-11), 5 rebs.

Nash with 7 pts and 11 assists already too.


----------



## roninpenguin (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking good, up by 12.


----------



## roninpenguin (Oct 31, 2007)

Man, this time of year is the only time I think about getting cable. My reception sucks!


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

11 points 18 assits suns up by 24, nash isn't going back on


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Good third quarter, bad first half. We shouldn't be giving up 55 points in the first half unless we have at least 70. The reserves need to stick to the gameplan rather than trying to win the game one-on-one.


----------



## roninpenguin (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree, this was a win but they should play like they did in the third through the whole game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 122, Wizards 107*

Nash finished with 12 pts, 19 assists, and 5 rebs.



3 straight games of a 120 or more. Even the game before that, Suns scored 115.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> We need to put the alert onto SEVERE. This is a bad day. The sky's falling, the Suns suck right now, and Gilbo has reportedly promise a W tonight!


LoL, you're getting creative with the reverse psychology. Still working.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> LoL, you're getting creative with the reverse psychology. Still working.


well the only times I called easy wins, they blew it. However, they aren't playing great by their standards. You can see that it's only about 75% there which is impressive, but not good enough.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> well the only times I called easy wins, they blew it. However, they aren't playing great by their standards. You can see that it's only about 75% there which is impressive, but not good enough.


I see your point. Last few games were against average teams... we are struggling when we play tougher competition...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rather them go 75% now and coast for awhile than go 100% every night and then flame out later on. Especially at the pace. 

Spurs seemingly do this every yr. Though don't play at this pace obviously.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns last two 3rd quarters (Past two games) combine for 85 points. That's ridiculous.

Nash is BALLIN'. I agree with Joe, early for the season still and they shouldn't be trying to play for a championship right now. They shouldn't start playing 100% until after All-Star break. That's when they will be totally gelled as well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I just want a taste of what they're capable of! It's more than a quarter into the season and we're yet to see a complete game from them! One complete decimation of a team is all I ask. Boston has been doing that on a nightly basis. Now the teams that they played are questioning whether they have a chance at winning. We're not intimidating teams yet. Other than the offense being overwhelming at times. The Suns are yet to reach Juggernaut status with me. They are capable of being a team that other teams have already lost to before tip-off just because of their jerseys. Not yet though.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Enjoyed watching this game, especially in the second half... Suns just put on an offensive clinic. Ball movement was nice and it all of course started with Steviiiiiie Nashty ^_^ Geez, Suns just feast on the east, lol. Glad the Suns are making solid progress on their way to being a complete and cohesive unit.


----------

